# Just come back from six months abroad



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Had a brilliant time.  

From France we travelled through southern Germany, the Czech Rep, Poland, Slovakia, Hungary, Slovenia, Croatia, Italy, the Cote d'Azur, Barcelona and the Basque country before returning come via western France. 

The plan was to spend some time together with our three year old daughter and to see a bit of the world and we sure did that. 

All this in a 1990 Talbot Highwayman 2L Petrol Autohomes conversion. "Tweenie Van" as she soon bacame known did us proud and didn't break down once. 

Coming back is a bit of a bitch though


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

what about putting a report on the journals pages, and file some site reports on the database? It'll give you something to do in the dark nights to come.....
welcome back to the real world!


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

I will do but first I got to get a job...........

Am up for answering any questions though from people who are thinking of doing the same.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> tweenievan Posted: Thu Jan 06, 2005 5:34 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I will do but first I got to get a job...........


 Travel consultant perhaps? 

Welcome Home....M&D


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

but then I would have to charge for my advice


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

*Slovenia* is very_ nice_......
*
Lake Bohinj* which is one on from the more famous Lake Bled has a great site on the lake itself which is idyllic but you need to book ahead for the summer as it gets full quickly.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Wow looks amazing, isn't it odd that you have a mental picture of somewhere which is totally wrong, that is not how I imagined it to be at all.


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Welcome back to the real world! I found Croatia a wonderful experience when I was there on a ship, how did you rate it for a motorhome holiday?

Ian


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

Well to be honest we only spent two weeks in Croatia, mainly on the island of Losinj. But the weather was lovely, first time I have been to the Adriatic and we spent evenings eating ice creams and relaxing.....

I did find the Istrian coast a bit disappointing but the islands......stunning


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

HelenB said:


> Wow looks amazing, isn't it odd that you have a mental picture of somewhere which is totally wrong, that is not how I imagined it to be at all.


TBH, before the trip I couldn't have pointed it out on the map.......but it is a happening place and excellent for motorhomers beings small enough to really explore.

After Bohinj we travelled on the other side of the national park near the Italian border. It was the only mountain pass that Tweenie struggled on but what a view.....


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*back from 6 onths.......*

Hi you make me jealous
Just as soon as we get the kitchen finished (all that D.d extra unexpected work) and the medical things seen to were off

It souns as though it was a HOLIDAY OF A LIFETIME till next one

Get in what you can before the nipper goes to school

We have reached the other free to travel time


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Well I won't say welcome back, but how soon do you take off again? :wink: 
It's a great way to spend large portions of your life, just a shame work n earning a crust has to interrupt innit?  

8)


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

And the best thing is that all these places are there to go back to.... 8)

I got to say, if any of you have kids and are considering doing this before school or whatever......do your travelling in a motorhome

This was the Pyrannees


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

I am sure you had a great time. Please let us all know about all the wonderful places you have visited. Slan Nora


----------

